# Can’t figure out what lever I need for bedrock



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Somehow I ended up with a Sergeant and I know that's not right so I'm looking for the correct lever cap for my Bedrock 605 plane. I‘ve seen so many different ones that I’m confused especially with numbers like 5/6 or 5 1/2. Also I don’t know if it’s supposed to say Stanley or nothing at all and I there are some on eBay that say “Bedrock”. :huh:



So what am I looking for?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> Somehow I ended up with a Sergeant and I know that's not right so I'm looking for the correct lever cap for my Bedrock 605 plane. I‘ve seen so many different ones that I’m confused especially with numbers like 5/6 or 5 1/2. Also I don’t know if it’s supposed to say Stanley or nothing at all and I there are some on eBay that say “Bedrock”. :huh:
> 
> So what am I looking for?


The lever cap would normally say "BEDROCK", but like many things "it depends".

Take a look at Patrick's B&G for more guidance.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan15.htm

You have a Bedrock 605 which is the equivalent of a Stanley-Bailey No. 5.

2in wide iron, cap iron and lever cap.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Google "bedrock type study" for pics & a point in the right direction. There are several different lever caps depending on the "type" that the plane fits into.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks I’ll check those sites out. 

I’ve been looking at photos on eBay and some have Stanley and some are blank which makes me wonder if they are legit or not. 

I also saw something on something on Wikipedia that’s says “Since the cheaper Baileys were kept in production along with the Bedrocks, to make the distinction easier, square designs were modeled in the body of the bedrock planes.” and I can’t figure out what that is. 

I did found a stamp that says 23 and I’m not sure if that signifies anything, but maybe there is something on those links..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> I did found a stamp that says 23 and I’m not sure if that signifies anything, but maybe there is something on those links..


It may have been meaningful at the time, Lots of the details have been lost over time.

There are foundry or factory marks on many planes, but not normally on the sides. The side marks were normally associated with the owner.

It could also be a mark of the company which purchased the plane.

So many potential sources of such a mark.

I have seen owners initials in the sides.

I would not try and find anything related to "23". Likely a dead end.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Sleeper
Your wikipedia quote is simply referring to the fact that the rounded profiles of the sides of Bailey castings were "squared off" on the (later) Bedrock models as a visual cue to distinguish them from the Stanley/Bailey line of planes.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is another link that may help you. 
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I ended up buying one from eBay for $12 that said Stanley. At least it will not have the Sargent on it anymore.
I saw a couple of Bedrocks, but I didn't think it was worth $45 when I was even sure if it would fit.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Hang on to the Sargent, now you need a few parts for your Sargent plane now.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I mentioned in another post that I’m missing a couple of planes from years ago and I may someday find a missing box full of missing stuff probably when I move. The plane I’m missing is probably a Sergeant with a Bedford Lever. :shifty::laughing:


----------

